# General > Genealogy >  Manson, Rosie, Dunbar

## genpal

As a favor to a friend I am attempting to trace his Manson, Rosie and Dunbar families. They appear to have intermarried many times through the years and I am hoping someone will be able to confirm what I am finding..or give me suggestions. The following is one branch of the Manson tree I think I may have correct:
James Manson ca 1748 m Margaret Sutherland. They had, all christened at Thurso: *William* 1768; Barbara ch 1770; John ch 1773; James ch 1776, Margaret ch 1779.
*William* (1768) m Christian Bruce 27 June 1795 at Canisbay. They had, all ch at Canisbay: James 1798; John 1800, Margaret 1802; Janet 1805, George 1807; *Charlott*e 1810 (May or June), Robert 1813; Alexander 1816; Sinclair 1819.
*Charlotte* (1810) married George Rosie on 12 Oct 1832 at Wick.

I also have the following:
*Alexander Manson* and Marion Thomson had the following, all ch at Thurso: Margaret 1776; Janet 1778; *Donald* 1781; David 1783;
Catherine 1786; Margaret 1789.
*Donald* (1781) married Elizabeth Sandison and they had, all ch at Thurso:
Alexander b. 1799; Mary ch 1802; *Anne* ch 1803; Elizabeth b.1806; Donald b. 1810.
*Anne* married Donald Dunbar 1826 at Thurso.

I have tried to follow the families through the 1841-1881 census' however I seem to be getting more muddled the further I go. Any help will be greatly appreciated. The Rosies are a story for another day.
Lynn

----------


## Mamie_2

born Feb 8 1808 son of Alexander Rosie and Charlotte Manson


As for his wife's Charlotte's family 
I do have the same parents
but
William I have as the son of William Manson and Janet Groat who had two sons named William one born in 1786  and most likely died and the other Nov 18 1770.

William and Janet Groat marreid Mar 22 1761 in Canisbay

William and Christian are at East Mey in 1841

Christian Bruce I have as the daugther of James Bruce and Margaret Sutherland born 1773 in Canisbay

Mamie
their son James married Williamina (Ina) Campbell
John married Janet Shearer
Margaret married William Geddes
Janet married John Nicolson
George married Elizabeth Tait
Alexander married Clunes Bain

----------

